# Ζήσης, Χρήστος: προέλευση των ονομάτων



## seimontadtecwyn (Jul 22, 2008)

Γεια σας,

Θα ήθελα πάρα πολύ να μάθω τη σημασία και την ετυμολογία αυτών των ονομάτων: Ζήσης, Χρήστος. Είναι υποκοριστικά για ποιά ονόματα;

Με σεβασμό

Σάιμον


----------



## sopherina (Jul 22, 2008)

Γεια σου! Είναι χριστιανικά ονόματα και δεν είναι υποκοριστικά κάποιων άλλων. Ο Ζήσης βγαίνει από τη "Ζωοδόχο Πηγή", την πηγή της ζωής, δηλαδή την Παναγία και ο Χρήστος από τον Χριστούλη, που ήταν ο Εκλεκτός, αυτός που είχε το χρίσμα.


----------



## nickel (Jul 22, 2008)

Το ΛΝΕΓ (το λεξικό του Μπαμπινιώτη) έχει μια ενδιαφέρουσα σημείωση για την προέλευση του ονόματος. Λέει ότι το όνομα Χρίστος (με γιώτα) προέρχεται από το Χριστός (=Christ, the anointed one) με αναβιβασμό (ανέβασμα) του τόνου, όπως ο λαμπρός έγινε Λάμπρος ή ο σταυρός Σταύρος. Με αναβιβασμό του τόνου έγινε και ο χρηστός (=good, upright, virtuous) Χρήστος, αλλά μέσα από την επίδραση του χριστιανισμού ο Χρήστος ταυτίστηκε με τον Χρίστο και γι' αυτό άλλωστε γιορτάζεται τα Χριστούγεννα.


----------



## Dr Moshe (Jul 23, 2008)

Αγαπητοί φίλοι,

Στις παρατηρήσεις σας επιτρέψτε μου μια προσθήκη, μάλλον ασήμαντη. Το όνομα _Ζήσης _(ή και _Ζήσιμος_) είναι μεσαιωνικό και ο συσχετισμός του με εορτές είναι μάλλον υστερότερος, πράγμα σύνηθες στην ονοματοθεσία. Οι λαογραφικές μελέτες έχουν δείξει ότι συχνά δινόταν αυτό το όνομα σαν φυλαχτό, για να παίξει ρόλο αποτρεπτικό, όταν είχαν προηγηθεί θάνατοι άλλων παιδιών. Συνεπώς ο _Ζήσης _προέρχεται μάλλον από την ευχή να ζήσει το νεογέννητο (πβ. κ. _Στέριος_, _Ρίζος_, που εξέφραζαν παρόμοιες ευχές).

Ευχαριστώ.


----------



## nickel (Jul 23, 2008)

Ευχαριστούμε, Dr Moshe. Δεν είναι διόλου ασήμαντη η προσθήκη. Αντιθέτως είναι μια μικρή ακτίνα που φωτίζει ολόκληρο χώρο της ονοματοδοσίας. Δυστυχώς, ενώ στα αγγλικά έχουμε περίσσιες πηγές για την προέλευση ονομάτων (τόσες που συχνά να βυθιζόμαστε σε παρετυμολογίες), για τα ελληνικά ονόματα ούτε τα λεξικά ούτε οι εγκυκλοπαίδειες παρέχουν αρκετή βοήθεια. Θα είναι πολλοί οι Έλληνες που δεν γνωρίζουν την ιστορική πορεία του ονόματός τους (ή τη γνωρίζουν λάθος).


----------



## asaargm (Aug 25, 2008)

Καλημέρα από το Ισραήλ,

Με την επιφώτηση του Google ανακάλυψα το εκπληκτικό αυτό forum.
Σαν μεταφραστής είμαι σίγουρος ότι εδώ θα βρω λύσεις σε απορίες που ενδεχομένως να έχω στην διάρκεια της δουλείας μου όπως και επίσης να μπορέσω και εγώ να συνεισφέρω με απαντήσεις σε απορίες άλλων.
Και μια ερώτηση: Γνωρίζει κανείς την προέλευση του ονόματος Πασχάλης; 

Ευχαριστώ πολύ εκ των προτέρων


----------



## nickel (Aug 26, 2008)

Γεια σου, asaargm. Αρμοδιότερος στην προέλευση των ονομάτων είναι άλλος εδώ μέσα, αλλά, σύμφωνα με το ΛΝΕΓ (Λεξικό του Μπαμπινιώτη), ο Πασχάλης (που είναι προφανές ότι έχει σχέση με το Πάσχα) προέρχεται ειδικότερα από το θηλυκό Πασχαλία, που τώρα την τονίζουμε Πασχαλιά, που δεν είναι μόνο όνομα γυναίκας και φυτό (Persian lilac), αλλά πρώτα απ' όλα οι μέρες του Πάσχα (Πάσχα > πασχάλιος > πασχαλία > πασχαλιά> Πασχάλης).
Αν τώρα, με όλα αυτά, έχασες τ' αβγά και τα πασχάλια, περίμενε τον Αρμόδιο. Εγώ είμαι ένας απλός Αριστογείτων.


----------



## MARGAS (Apr 15, 2009)

θα μπορουσα να μαθω την προελευση του μαργαριτης?


----------



## Zazula (Apr 16, 2009)

Μαργαριτάρια, μαργαρίτες, πέρλες: Η ιστορία των λέξεων


----------

